# Kernel



## Prp (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Guys
i was searching in the internet but i dindt find any usable information. So my question is: "What is the difference between the QNX and the BSDFree Kernel?"
I hope you can help me.

Prp


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_operating_systems
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QNX

For one thing: QNX is proprietary, and most probably not free.


----------



## trasz@ (Apr 1, 2009)

In other words - QNX and FreeBSD are two completely unrelated operating systems.


----------

